# coil build in my cyclops



## Marzuq (12/11/14)

So I saw this coil build from one of the members. Could not find the thread so started a new one. Can't remember the name of the coil build either but at least I remembered what it looked like.
I wicked it differently though...



So as you can see it's 0.71 ohm build. Right in my sweet spot
Each of the sides has 2 wraps and 3 wraps for the centre 
Just as a matter of interest I usually do a 7 wrap for work days with the resistance coming out at just about the same .


Here's a better view of what the build looks like. Apologies for the side view 





Some pics of her lot up. Nice and even. That took a bit of tweaking mind you 



Chucking out that vapour. Looks awesome!

Impressions: the very first thing I noticed.... The flavour is amplified. Testing with my adv VM4. It's nice and sweet but the tobacco stands out a little more. I like this change. 
Vape is smooth. Might be the fresh battery but seems like it's a little warmer too.

I'll be leaving this build on lima to use all day tomoro. Will need to give it a day to be able to really say how I feel about it. But right now I am liking it.

Well back to vaping on vexy for the eve and let lima rest for a little bit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (12/11/14)

Nice dude, please show us how you wicked it if you don't mind.


----------



## Ollie (12/11/14)

That looks sweet... what size kanthal did u use? @Marzuq


----------



## Yiannaki (13/11/14)

@Marzuq great coiling bud! 

This is next on my list of builds to try!

Is is more crisp in terms of flavour or 'wetter ' ?


----------



## Marzuq (13/11/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> That looks sweet... what size kanthal did u use? @Marzuq



Apologies for the lack of info. 
It's 28 gauge twisted kanthal with a 2 mm ID. Total of 7 wraps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/11/14)

Gambit said:


> Nice dude, please show us how you wicked it if you don't mind.


@Gambit here u go. I seem to have forgotten to upload this pic.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Gambit here u go. I seem to have forgotten to upload this pic.
> 
> View attachment 15289


As ypu can see I threaded the rayon through from left to top to right. This will test you patience a little bit. The key is to ensure ur rayon isn't too thick and to use a sharp point tweezer to thread with

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @Marzuq great coiling bud!
> 
> This is next on my list of builds to try!
> 
> Is is more crisp in terms of flavour or 'wetter ' ?



@Yiannaki the flavour is definitely crisper. It comes across as more distinguishable to me.

As soon as I am at the office I will post some advice on how to wrap this coil. Very simple actually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Yiannaki the flavour is definitely crisper. It comes across as more distinguishable to me.
> 
> As soon as I am at the office I will post some advice on how to wrap this coil. Very simple actually


Thank you kind sir!


----------



## Marzuq (13/11/14)

@Yiannaki 

you will need the following
- 2 x blunt nose needles(same size) ot whatever your preference is to wrap the coi around
- kanthal
- tweezers (sharp pointed)
- wicking material

first do your normal (in my case) 7 wrap coil around a blunt nose needle. make sure to wrap them nice and tight
next pull the needle out so that it is only covered by the first two wraps. insert the second blunt nose needle you have into the shaft till it touches the other. at the point you simply use the needles to crate the 90 degree angle you want. repeat this process for the other side.
on completion you will have your coil shaped exactly as you want it.
NB!! i always wrap my coils clockwise around the needle. but because the cyclops has a small chamber and the way i position my atty all the post are closest to the left. so for this wrap i wrapped the coil anti-clockwise. reason is so that the leg of the coil is on the outside and this results a shift of the coil to the right. this is to avoid having the coil touch the inside of the chamber. fire the coil up and tweeze where necessary till the coil lights up equally.

next i get some rayon. it must be just thick enough to touch the inside of the shalf of the coil is a wick it through.using the sharp pointed tweezers (the nose being longer allows you to put it through the shaft of the coil, grab the rayon and thread it throught the coil) guide your wicking materin throught the coil. this will take some 'push and pull'. its a slowish process but well worth it. do not leave the wick pulled tightly through. create some play on all sides of the coil with the wick. reason is so that you avoid a dry hit from the centre section. 

i hope this little tutorial helps whoever wants to try this setup. i vaped this setup all the way to work . 30 minute drive. and its flavour is consistent. definitely more pronounced. in addition to the flavour i also find that the vape is alot smoother. this being the case i would on my next attempt go for a 0.6ohm coil instead. i will going to get me a different kanthal so that i can do more wraps and cover more surface area. this will certainly improve the flavour even more.

thanks for the interest and reading my findings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (13/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Yiannaki
> 
> you will need the following
> - 2 x blunt nose needles(same size) ot whatever your preference is to wrap the coi around
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to do a write up on how to build this coil  

Much appreciated bro  hope it serves you well throughout the day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

